# DCC System for 2 Track layout?



## hoosiercanuck (Apr 7, 2014)

Hello All,

New member here but have been into model railroading for a few decades now. Between kids and work I had to dismantle my layout about 12 years ago and put it all in boxes. Now my younger son is getting into it. We are going to build a small 2 track layout that will go around the top of our basement. Approx 24' length and 8' wide. Nothing extravagant - just 2 mainlines with a couple sidings for train storage. Really wanting some ideas on the best way to set this up for DCC as this was something that was new when I took my last layout down. Do I need multiple power supplies due to the distance of track? Was looking at a basic digitrax system and then getting some decoders for some of my Kato engines I have. Any thoughts/advice/input would be appreciated.


----------



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

You would probably be fine with a single power supply (unless you do a bunch of stationary lighting on your scenery, I would usually run that from a second power supply)

As far as DCC, unless you plan on running a dozen or more locos, you won't need more than a basic DCC system. People think it's track length that matters but it's more so draw.

I would recommend a Digitrax Zephyr, except that you will probably want multiple throttles for you and your son...which might make you want to go to a Super chief system if you want identical throttles. Or for economy, I think you could get the Zephyr, set up loco net and add a second throttle.

Craig


----------



## dlplost (Oct 14, 2012)

For power distribution, run a pair of 12ga wires under the layout from you power supply to both ends of the layout. This is your power BUSS. About every 6 feet along the tracks run a pair of feeder wires down to the Buss wire. You won't have any problems with the basic power supply unless you're planning to run more than 3-4 engines at the same time.
Then you may need a booster.


----------



## hoosiercanuck (Apr 7, 2014)

ok - so run the 12 gauge from the power supply and then just every 6 feet put the feeders up to the track. Feeders should be 18 or 20 gauge non-stranded? I'd say max would be 3 engines at a time. We are painting the boards now and hopefully will have it all up this weekend with the track work and wiring to follow in the coming weeks. Will probably have more questions as I go - thanks


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

I agree with dablaze, get a separate power supply for switches, signals, etc. It will prevent problems with future growth as well as problem solving, as there will always be.


----------

